# Los Angeles — Uber driver shoots Lyft driver in the head



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

A Lyft driver was recovering from surgery Sunday after he was shot in the head during what police say was a road rage incident that may have involved an Uber driver in Glassell Park.

The victim had just picked up two passengers near Eagle Rock Boulevard and Avenue 40 before 5 a.m. on Aug. 19 when he got into an argument with another driver, Los Angeles Police Department Sgt. Roberto Alaniz said.

Witnesses told police the gunman fired multiple times from a dark colored vehicle with an Uber sticker displayed.

The Lyft driver then lost control of his car and sheared a nearby fire hydrant.

He had multiple gunshot wounds and was sent to USC Medical Center in critical condition, but is expected to survive, Alaniz said.

https://www.dailynews.com/2018/08/1...-glassell-park/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

Can’t we all just get along?!?


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Like I've been saying "Going Uber is the new Going Postal". The low pay, lack of respect, and stress from putting up with all the bullcrap from Uber, the passengers and other drivers is pushing people over the edge. I blew up at a lady in the airport lot because she wasn't smart enough to shut her lights off at night. I flashed my lights at her 3 times and all she did was lower her visor while continuing to blind me with her lights on.

Rideshare drivers have no common sense at all. A little common courtesy would go a long way with these morons. Customers will soon see that you get what you pay for.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 253154
> A Lyft driver was recovering from surgery Sunday after he was shot in the head during what police say was a road rage incident that may have involved an Uber driver in Glassell Park.
> 
> The victim had just picked up two passengers near Eagle Rock Boulevard and Avenue 40 before 5 a.m. on Aug. 19 when he got into an argument with another driver, Los Angeles Police Department Sgt. Roberto Alaniz said.
> ...


Battle of the Ride Shares !

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE SHOOTINGS "!

" NO NEED TO TIP "

( Donations of small arms ammunition appreciated)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Would have expected a disgruntled taxi driver.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Think i will sponsor good old fashion Demolition Derbies at arenas.

Lyft vs Uber Vs Taxi

Winner takes All
( badges)

Coming to an Arena Near You SOON !


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> Like I've been saying "Going Uber is the new Going Postal". The low pay, lack of respect, and stress from putting up with all the bullcrap from Uber, the passengers and other drivers is pushing people over the edge. I blew up at a lady in the airport lot because she wasn't smart enough to shut her lights off at night. I flashed my lights at her 3 times and all she did was lower her visor while continuing to blind me with her lights on.
> 
> Rideshare drivers have no common sense at all. A little common courtesy would go a long way with these morons. Customers will soon see that you get what you pay for.


I agree with your statement SO much.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Would have expected a disgruntled taxi driver.....


They will sit back & watch.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They will sit back & watch.


A lot of Uber and Lyft drivers are former taxi drivers - it's cyclical/different ego states, but still the same person.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Is this the start of Rideshare race wars? Almost like the LA Bloods and Crips of the late 80's early 90's. Instead of red and blue bandannas to differentiate you have the white U and the pink mustache. Is the CA governor going to declare a state of emergency? Call in the Nat'l Guard in case CA has threats of rioting?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Why fight when you can DANCE, DANCE










SEAL Team 5 said:


> Is this the start of Rideshare race wars? Almost like the LA Bloods and Crips of the late 80's early 90's. Instead of red and blue bandannas to differentiate you have the white U and the pink mustache. Is the CA governor going to declare a state of emergency? Call in the Nat'l Guard in case CA has threats of rioting?


----------



## Seatacdriver (Feb 27, 2018)

backstreets-trans said:


> Like I've been saying "Going Uber is the new Going Postal". The low pay, lack of respect, and stress from putting up with all the bullcrap from Uber, the passengers and other drivers is pushing people over the edge. I blew up at a lady in the airport lot because she wasn't smart enough to shut her lights off at night. I flashed my lights at her 3 times and all she did was lower her visor while continuing to blind me with her lights on.
> 
> Rideshare drivers have no common sense at all. A little common courtesy would go a long way with these morons. Customers will soon see that you get what you pay for.


Just a heads up, some cars CAN'T turn off their lights unless they turn off their car.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Seatacdriver said:


> Just a heads up, some cars CAN'T turn off their lights unless they turn off their car.


Ugh, that reminds me, I idle too much. I can't tell you how many times I'll sit in a 7-Eleven parking lot with my car on - I forget that it's on; headlights, too.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Things that happen when drivers pay is to low.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Seatacdriver said:


> Just a heads up, some cars CAN'T turn off their lights unless they turn off their car.


That would be lower power DRLs that are on with the ignition, I believe. You can still switch off the regular headlights. The woman was just being rude, it sounds like. JMO


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> Like I've been saying "Going Uber is the new* Going Postal*". The* low pay, lack of respect*, and stress from putting up with all the bullcrap from Uber, the passengers and other drivers is pushing people over the edge. .


Like I said , needs to happen in Corporate HQ's. Oh but that's the second Happiest place on earth, never happen.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Most GM cars and trucks have the "always on" feature now for headlights. Slightly dimmer in the daytime then at night. I had one. but no longer do.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

exSuperShuttle said:


> Most GM cars and trucks have the "always on" feature now for headlights. Slightly dimmer in the daytime then at night. I had one. but no longer do.


'Cause of the gun play?

Wut?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Seatacdriver said:


> Just a heads up, some cars CAN'T turn off their lights unless they turn off their car.


Actually, yes you can shut off the daytime running lights. Shut the car off, put on the emergency brake, then restart the car. The lights will not be on.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

backstreets-trans said:


> Like I've been saying "Going Uber is the new Going Postal". The low pay, lack of respect, and stress from putting up with all the bullcrap from Uber, the passengers and other drivers is pushing people over the edge. I blew up at a lady in the airport lot because she wasn't smart enough to shut her lights off at night. I flashed my lights at her 3 times and all she did was lower her visor while continuing to blind me with her lights on.
> 
> Rideshare drivers have no common sense at all. A little common courtesy would go a long way with these morons. Customers will soon see that you get what you pay for.


It's fascinating reading people's responses - flashing your lights at someone does not involve "a little common courtesy" nor is blowing up at someone. The guy that was shot multiple times was in an altercation with the shooter. We need to remind ourselves to respect each other(live and let live) without blowing up and engaging in petulant altercations. A little self control and respect for each other can help alleviate much of the road rage on our streets.


----------

